# Any info about this bottle? N & CO 1811



## BenjaminJM (Feb 4, 2020)

Good evening, 

I'm wondering if anyone might know anything about this bottle. It has markings N & CO 1811 on the bottom. I believe the bottle is post 1900, but honestly I'm not 100% sure. 

Thank you


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 4, 2020)

I usually refer to these as champagne bottles, although I don't think that's the only thing that would have come in them.  It had some sort of wine in it anyway.  Could be from either side of 1900, but around the turn of the 20th century.  It's probably British but I'm not sure who N & Co were.


----------



## slugplate (Feb 5, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> I usually refer to these as champagne bottles, although I don't think that's the only thing that would have come in them.  It had some sort of wine in it anyway.  Could be from either side of 1900, but around the turn of the 20th century.  It's probably British but I'm not sure who N & Co were.


Agreed


----------



## BenjaminJM (Feb 6, 2020)

Thank you. I believe N&CO is Nuttall and Company from St. Helens Liverpool, UK. Available info is somewhat spotty - seems they began making glass bottles in the 1870's and merged with United Bottle Manufacturing CO in or around 1913. I have found countless images of bottles made by them online, but none close to this one, so I can't get any sense of history or value for it. My father found it in Maine in an old bottle dump in a field behind where a farm house had once stood.


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Feb 6, 2020)

I have many "N" anf "N & Co" all around 1900    1910. The UGB (United Glass Bottles) mark started 1913 to 1916 because the companies continued using  their antique molds until new ones were made.Al


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Feb 6, 2020)

There might be more bottles buried by that site. I can't see the top well.


----------



## BenjaminJM (Feb 6, 2020)

Patagoniandigger said:


> There might be more bottles buried by that site. I can't see the top well.


yes, many many old medicine bottles were also found there, and several other old home sites in the area. He had crates and crates of bottles collected over the years that way.


----------



## BenjaminJM (Feb 6, 2020)

Patagoniandigger said:


> I have many "N" anf "N & Co" all around 1900    1910. The UGB (United Glass Bottles) mark started 1913 to 1916 because the companies continued using  their antique molds until new ones were made.Al



May I ask, you said you have many N& CO bottles. Do you know if they are of any real value? It seems they were mass produced, so perhaps not? I love this bottle... looks great on the fireplace mantle so I'm not looking to make a buck off it, but would be nice to know if it is worth something as a conversation piece.


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Feb 7, 2020)

BenjaminJM said:


> May I ask, you said you have many N& CO bottles. Do yonu know if they are of any real value? It seems they were mass produced, so perhaps not? I love this bottle... looks great on the fireplace mantle so I'm not looking to make a buck off it, but would be nice to know if it is worth something as a conversation piece.


The cone shaped body remain me some beer bottles I've got. (Consider I'm in South America) but think it might contained champagne.
Like most of my bottles I'm  afraid it hasn't much value. 
Its ferly common to find interesting things buried that have little value but look  well on the fireplace.
All of them are documentation. I've got many pieces of  broken glass that help me on researchers.
By the way show me when possible a top close up on sunshine.


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Feb 7, 2020)

BenjaminJM said:


> yes, many many old medicine bottles were also found there, and several other old home sites in the area. He had crates and crates of bottles collected over the years that way.


I wonna see them. Recently saw some objects in Canadian staff that matches some ones  I have. Al


----------

